# Land Navigation Class News



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Where was that taken, Trails? Looks too dry to be your home stompin' grounds?


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha! 

That's one of the great things about WA, everyone (myself included) equates us with constant rain. In actuality it's only the west side of the Cascade range that is wet, the east side is much drier. 

The pic was taken on the Pacific Crest Trail just north east of Mnt Rainier in late August which is a fairly dry time west of the mountains as well. The elevation there was about 6,000 + feet as well which tends to help. 


This is a typical low country ride on the west side. Capitol Forest near Tacoma. Lots of ferns and wet wet wet. 









And here's another extreme - Burke Lake in Central WA - High desert country complete with cacti and rattlesnakes!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Figured you had to at least be on the east slopes of the Cascades--but I actually was thinking further east than that. 

Yeah, Washington does have a lot of varied terrain/weather conditions. So does Idaho! It's fairly wet here--at least wet enough for dry farming--but my folks in Southern Idaho live in near desert conditions. Wish I was wintering down there so I could ride more this time of year! Sigh.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! I would love to learn to read maps better. I am having a blast with my Garmin and want to learn more!


----------

